# Deals from the US



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

What I have found is most deal with Canada in a good light. As long as the dollar value is US and they are not required to do anyting with border issues again no problem.

I have found a few on ebay that just plain think dealing with a Outside US buyer seems to be un-american but it is hard to find post offices floating in the swamps and back woods. (must have satalite internet) That is their loss and I watch as they reduce the product over and over again when we would have paid their first price.

In hundreds of deals on bows I have had but a couple of issues and would not stop me from working deals in the US to ship here.

IMHO

Duallies, we talkin Patriot?

Bob


----------



## Cdn_Hunter (May 21, 2009)

*I agree*

I totally agree...I have had a couple of deals done (or so I thought) and then the guy just stopped talking...

I called the one guy out on the site about not follwoing through and he advised that some other guy had contacted him and came to see the bow and bought it right there. No misgivings about the fact that we had already worked out a deal BEFORE the guy came to see the bow!

That being said, I have also dealt with some really good guys on here...but they are definately not the majority!

Too bad really...we are all in it for the same thing!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*for Patriot/pro 40 BK and the APA line up*

Long live the dually!!!




GenesisAlpha said:


> What I have found is most deal with Canada in a good light. As long as the dollar value is US and they are not required to do anyting with border issues again no problem.
> 
> I have found a few on ebay that just plain think dealing with a Outside US buyer seems to be un-american but it is hard to find post offices floating in the swamps and back woods. (must have satalite internet) That is their loss and I watch as they reduce the product over and over again when we would have paid their first price.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had nothing but good luck dealing with the Americans. But I do have an Ace in my sleeve as I have inlaws that are snow bird so I have had afew things shipped to them. I will correct them when I visit in March an bring them home when I come.

Matt


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Tinker I use the UPS Store in Odensburg,NY.Works great and it is only 20 mins away.


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

Most of the deals i have done over the years with the guys accross the border have been great..just tell them to send it USPS and assure them that it's actually easier then shipping accross the US!!!

I have been told that it is LESS paperwork to ship to Canada then accross the US, they get all scared about filling out Customs paperwork....if you can convince them to try it, it usualy works out well in the end.


But their will be the die-hard ones...those i laugh at as in the end they loose out on a sale.....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*most of the deals are great!*

But I'm finding in recent times I have had increasing difficulty getting things from guys within the US, Don't get me wrong I'm not saying the Yankees are @#$holes or anything like that its just upsetting when you have made a deal or in the process of making a deal and you come to find out that after you have contacted and started a negotiation for full asking and then some, to help with the extra shipping they will still sell to someone below the border.

Thanks for the advice Danny the problem with that is I very seldom go to the US due to the fact I don't have a passport 
Its futher than 20 mins for me i'd be looking at an hour min plus the border crossing. And a fella that looks like me sometimes has issues at the border
When i lived in SLC Utah i was there during the 911 crisis and i must have fit a profile or something because since then i have had a lot of fun at the border and with airlines even if i'm staying within Canada. it must be the name or something (IRA associated I think)

Thanks for listening


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i have had a few guys tell me they wont ship to canada, but for the most part guys we're really eazy to deal with. But im a agressive buyer, i send the cash right away before they change the minds or sombudy else trys to buy it.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had quite a few dealings on here in the last little while and mostly with folks from the U.S. . For the most part, it's been great and dealt with some very nice people. However, I have had a few that didn't even have the decency to pm me back and say "No, I don't want to ship to Canada", or anything like that. They just ignore your messages all together. So, I just have a list made of those ones and never deal with them again.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Long live the dually!!!


One of the greatest bow of all time!:darkbeer:

Like I said I have gotten responses back from a few that sounded like they were still piss't about that white house barbaque back in the 1812 era. Just seems with some it is against their grain. The excuse is a bad deal annd like those do not happen in America between their own country men.

They are the few and that should not be shed upon the many.


----------

